# Has anyone made this pattern?



## canuckknitter (Jul 20, 2013)

A friend just sent this to me, it is a free pattern from skacel. Has anyone made this pattern? It looks very nice, but wondering how it would look on someone not model thin and short!

http://www.skacelknitting.com/21100660_Winding-Roads-Vest


----------



## Glenysm (Jan 22, 2015)

The third picture has a model with a bit more meat on her bones, perhaps that will help


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I like this. It is shown on a "not model thin" person toward the end of the pattern. Thanks for the pattern link.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I have not made it but I like it a lot. I think this pattern would lend itself very well to shapes other than the skinny model. I like the way it flares out at the hips and doesn't button all the way down.

SEA


----------



## Country Living (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful go for it. the sizing on the pattern indicates the larger sizes. If you have the pattern it should have the instructions increases. Wish I could knit I would love this one. blessings and good kniting


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

This may be apples to oranges comparison, but another similar pattern by the same designer on a plus-size girl, and she looks nice.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

They are both nice.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I like both of those patterns....where can we find the second one? I am more like the second one size but I do like that vest!!!

Oh my goodness.....add to my list!!! Might be enough to inspire me to lose some weight.....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, nice one! Yes, I believe it would look good on well fed girls also.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

really nice pattern, thanks for posting the link


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Irish knitter said:


> I like both of those patterns....where can we find the second one? I am more like the second one size but I do like that vest!!!
> 
> Oh my goodness.....add to my list!!! Might be enough to inspire me to lose some weight.....


I found both on Ravelry. Let me go find them again, then I'll report back.

Edit: 
Winding Roads Vest http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winding-roads-vest
Pebbles Cardigan http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pebbles-cardigan-2
Sea Breeze Cardigan http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sea-breeze-cardigan-2


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

I really like this too! I am not a slim person anymore but I would definately wear it!


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

I am of the NOT pencil thin model group . If I made it for myself, I think I'd eliminate the back cable design. I personally, don't need to draw attention to that area!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think it's a lovely pattern, i stand to be corrected,but i think it could look quite slimming.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice choices thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Lovely pattern, dont care too much for the title, but will have it in my "to do" pile. :thumbup:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> ...dont care too much for the title...


Cracking me up :lol:


----------



## tdbear4jm (Oct 16, 2011)

It is such a pleasure to see how a pattern looks on a "normal", well fed person. As I am one of them, I frequently avoid patterns that look great on thin folks and doubt they would look good on me. These examples give me a better idea of what the end product will look like.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Have not tried this vest but thanks a bunch for sharing it... it is so simplistic but special! Will have to try it.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

If you are large but with a flat tummy, you'd probably look fabulous in this. But for those of us with a tummy, I think I would fudge on the front stitches, or maybe increase the fronts at the sided, so the center front wouldn't gap so much. Even though I'm 62, I try to avoid the maternity clothes look......but this sure is a nice pattern!


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Great pattern&#128077;


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

I think the shape will be very flattering.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

canuckknitter said:


> A friend just sent this to me, it is a free pattern from skacel. Has anyone made this pattern? It looks very nice, but wondering how it would look on someone not model thin and short!
> 
> http://www.skacelknitting.com/21100660_Winding-Roads-Vest


Actually, Winding Roads has design elements (the front band) that encourage one's eye to look up . This creates the illusion of greater height and makes the wearer appear slimmer.
However, a really large body might need a broader front band to achieve visual slimness.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the link! Another on my list.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it and copied it, have two granddaughters who would love this vest or maybe I will make it for myself first.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Great pattern, thanks, l want to do this for me.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cute, you can always adjust the length if you are a little shorter, think it would look fine. Thanks for sharing link.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cute, you can always adjust the length if you are a little shorter, think it would look fine. Thanks for sharing link.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I have not made it but it's sure a nice pattern.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## terspest (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Canuckknitter, it would look great on any size shape, I downloaded it and when I tried to edit in word the picture went to all diff shapes , It gave me a nice view of them, guess what my daughters and daughter in law are getting for xmas!!!! Enjoy


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

so cute. There is a "normal" woman like most of us (!) NOT stick thin on the bottom of page 3. I think it looks great.


----------



## Nona60 (Jun 9, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Lovely pattern, dont care too much for the title, but will have it in my "to do" pile. :thumbup:


Love it.....to do pile....that is what I have also (almost a crate full)!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely pattern and thanks to javallas for providing the great links. Saved them all.


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks so much for this pattern. I do believe I have just the yarn for it and I've been looking for a pattern to use.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

I Like Them both..Thank You For posting!


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

The key to this pattern is the proportion. Since my shape is more apple and I am short, I would play with the hemline. I would make this one longer to make me look a bit taller. All three of the designs referenced are pleasing, but I prefer the first two, my favorite being this one.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Cracking me up :lol:


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

It's a flattering vest but perhaps if you make it longer than shown it will be even more flattering.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Love these....patterns for real women.....the stick insects have enough. Thank you all for the links :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

no, but I like it


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Have not knit it, but love it...thanks. On the bucket list. Guess it gets pulled over your head? Really like the shaping in the back


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I love it and I'm going to make it for myself. I'm only 4'11 and I think it would look good on me.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lovely pattern for all sizes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Wow, nice one! Yes, I believe it would look good on well fed girls also.


I love the way you said this!


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

gdhavens said:


> I like this. It is shown on a "not model thin" person toward the end of the pattern. Thanks for the pattern link.


This is a lovely pattern, with vertical lines rather than horizontal. I think it would be very suitable for someone with my body type, rather than the first two models. As shown in the last picture, I think the effect would be better in a larger size, as it looks too snug on the model, in my most humble opinion. I prefer drape over fit. That's just me. If the bust sizes given in the pattern are within your wheelhouse, so to speak, go for it!

One thing I would do, however, is put a bottom border on it, of either garter or seed stitch, to make the edge like flat. You can see in the pictures that the bottom edge, in stockinette, has a tendency to roll. A border will help with that.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely pattern... Thanks for sharing.... Another to my long list...


----------



## MrsA (Feb 12, 2013)

Since I am quite fluffy myself, I would modify the design to be roomy enough in the front to keep in falling straight down from the bust line, then, I'd keep the cabled back - you would have a negative space in the front that does give a vertical slimming effect (where I have the majority of my fluff). I am more of an apple shape. If I were a pear shape with my fluff all on the bottom, I might not use this pattern at all - again the fabric would move out to a pyramid in the negative space area which would emphasize the hip area. I cannot think of a way to modify the design to give a pleasing dimension!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

canuckknitter said:


> A friend just sent this to me, it is a free pattern from skacel. Has anyone made this pattern? It looks very nice, but wondering how it would look on someone not model thin and short!
> 
> http://www.skacelknitting.com/21100660_Winding-Roads-Vest


No but I do like it so I just may give it ago


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I think it will suit a more shapely person very well. Make sure you knit the correct size so that it doesn't pull on the bust line and I would add a few extra inches to cover top of thigh area.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

It is a vest with very simple lines--it should look nice on anyone who wears it.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I think it would look great! for me, who has nice wide hips, I would carry it a bit longer...I hate something that ends at the widest part of my hips


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I think it would look great! for me, who has nice wide hips, I would carry it a bit longer...I hate something that ends at the widest part of my hips


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I think it would look great! for me, who has nice wide hips, I would carry it a bit longer...I hate something that ends at the widest part of my hips


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I think it would look great! for me, who has nice wide hips, I would carry it a bit longer...I hate something that ends at the widest part of my hips


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I think it would look great! for me, who has nice wide hips, I would carry it a bit longer...I hate something that ends at the widest part of my hips


----------

